# Dallas Mavericks offseason movement



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Offseason plans*

A few offseason plans I had in mind

*Free-Agent Signings
*
Sign and trade KVH for a backup PF or SG (Maybe package him and someone to Seattle for Ray Allen)

Re-Sign DJ Mbenga for the minimum

Re-Sign Darrel Armstrong for the minimum

Re-Sign Adrian Griffin for the minimum

Sign Dirk Nowitzki the extension (contract ends in 2008)

Re-Sign Terry for 30 million over the next 4 years

Sign Jared Jeffries for the MLE

*Possible Trades*

Sign and Trade KVH in a package deal with Seattle for Ray Allen some how

Why? Because KVH is not good for what he's worth, though he will be a free-agent if we sign him for what ever and trade him it works out for both teams, Dallas gets a shooting guard who is clutch and a great 3 point shooter, and after the next season Seattle would clear up cap space

Trade for Eddie Najera maybe DJ Mbenga and Josh Powell for him (one or both) and some cash
Why? DJ and Josh Powell are 2 young players who are getting better that is the plus for Denver, they get extra cash and expiring contracts (though not worth too much), for Dallas we get a guy who plays with alot of hear and has good D and hustles.

*Line Up changes*

*Starting Line up*

C DeSagana Diop
PF Dirk Nowitzki
SFJosh Howard
SG Ray Allen
PG Jason Terry
*
Bench*
Jerry Stackhouse
Luke Ridnour
Marquis Daniels
Eric Dampier
Eddie Najera
Darrel Armstrong
Adrian Griffin
Devin Harris
Pavel Podkolizin


*Staff changes*
If Darrel Armstrong decides not to play 1 last season in the league add him to the coaching staff
Make Don Nelson GM of the Mavs (not Donnie Nelson)



Now this is assuming everything goes in order of plan, just thought I'd share my insights with you.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

There is no way we will get Luke Ridnour with Ray Allen. That team is an automatic ship team.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Somehow, Terry and Daniels for Paul Pierce or Terry and Stack for Paul Pierce. Let PP run the 2 with Howard at the 3 and harris at the 1.
We just need a SG that knows how to play. Who can score even if his shot is not falling. Thik Daniel can do that but I dont know if he will getting the time to show it.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*



The Future7 said:


> There is no way we will get Luke Ridnour with Ray Allen. That team is an automatic ship team.


 It was rumored that Seattle contacted Cubes and asked him about it, we didnt reply as we were to into the finals.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*



The Future7 said:


> Somehow, Terry and Daniels for Paul Pierce or Terry and Stack for Paul Pierce. Let PP run the 2 with Howard at the 3 and harris at the 1.
> We just need a SG that knows how to play. Who can score even if his shot is not falling. Thik Daniel can do that but I dont know if he will getting the time to show it.


 Paul Pierce wants a ring really bad, Walker invited him to game 6 and said think about taking the pay cut. Hope he goes with Dallas, though I dont see it happening


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



Saint Baller said:


> It was rumored that Seattle contacted Cubes and asked him about it, we didnt reply as we were to into the finals.



Wowo I hope that rumor is one of the true ones. I doubt it though.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



Saint Baller said:


> Paul Pierce wants a ring really bad, Walker invited him to game 6 and said think about taking the pay cut. Hope he goes with Dallas, though I dont see it happening


The Celtics need to realize that the Mavs are the best team to trade with. We can give them back the most talent.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*



The Future7 said:


> The Celtics need to realize that the Mavs are the best team to trade with. We can give them back the most talent.


 I hope Paul Pierce demands a trade, he just saw his buddy win one, now he is yearning for one.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*



The Future7 said:


> Wowo I hope that rumor is one of the true ones. I doubt it though.


 I read it on RealGM and my dads friend who works in the front office said somthing about it to my dad


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



Saint Baller said:


> I hope Paul Pierce demands a trade, he just saw his buddy win one, now he is yearning for one.


Yea and if he comes, next year is our year. I dont think Miami will repeat.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

No matter what happends I dont think Miami will repeat

Zo and GP will retire
Shaq is just getting older
Antoine will do somthing stupid


The only thing I see good going for them is that Wade is still very young and hasnt reached his prime yet


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

The one offseason move that I hope is made is not gonna happen by the mavs it's gonna happen by the league. I seriously hope they do their homework over these playoffs. I'm not just nit-picking the DAL/MIA series, I'm talking bad calls throughout the playoffs. 

DStern has to do something about it. I'm not sure what needs to happen, but these refs need a major overhaul. It's bad for the NBA as a whole.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

I agree, not trying to whine but there were sooo many questionable calls. I think the league needs to implement a 4th and maybe 5 official trailing in the back, also maybe the teams should get one play to review every quarter?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

We need a machine to ref our games. One that provides 100% accuracy on all calls.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



Saint Baller said:


> I agree, not trying to whine but there were sooo many questionable calls. I think the league needs to implement a 4th and maybe 5 official trailing in the back, also maybe the teams should get one play to review every quarter?


that one play review every quarter sounds nice. It would happen between every quarter so it doesnt slow down tha game. That could be real helpful.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

HAHA we'd have horrible calls though too.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

We just better not use that Draft pick. We dont need anymore developing players. We have enough. Package it with some player for some good players.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



TX_MAVFAN said:


> The one offseason move that I hope is made is not gonna happen by the mavs it's gonna happen by the league. I seriously hope they do their homework over these playoffs. I'm not just nit-picking the DAL/MIA series, I'm talking bad calls throughout the playoffs.
> 
> DStern has to do something about it. I'm not sure what needs to happen, but these refs need a major overhaul. It's bad for the NBA as a whole.


For the first time in her life, my wife sat down and watched the Mavs run this year. 

Boy, she's  

Her gripe is we have so much technology, there should be a way to use it in game situations; but other than instant replay - which is out of the question in a flowing game such as basketball - I can't conceive a plan. 

I'm thinking sensors. Motion, heat, and altitude. Some can be inside the ball, to detect goaltending and out of bounds, etc. The others would detect player movement and contact. 

I just don't know who is going to get Shaq to be the first to bend over and receive his "sensor".


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Might want to send that draft pick to San Antonio...they don't have one, gave it to the Knicks, and our draft pick would be a one pick upgrade anyway...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Haha if there was sensors in the ball it'd ruin the game by making the ball heavier and such


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Our pick for Fab Oberto? that'd sound nice Fab can play 4 and 5 and isnt half bad


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

We just have to live with it. Officiating will never be accurate. If we somehow get Wade,( Which will never happen) we wont have to worry about the refs.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



Saint Baller said:


> Our pick for Fab Oberto? that'd sound nice Fab can play 4 and 5 and isnt half bad


I dont want anyone from the Spurs on the Mavs. I'm sure we can get more with that pick. a lot of teams want to trade up to get a better pick. I'm sure that 28th pick can help them.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Any chance of us landing Jamal Crawford?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

I suggested San Antonio simply because they don't have a pick and them and Detroit would be the only ones getting upgrades...thinking about it, there's no one I want from either of those teams...I don't know, we're not getting Allen AND Ridnour, that's their entire team, but maybe package in our pick with KVH, Quisy, and maybe Griff for Allen.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



Saint Baller said:


> Any chance of us landing Jamal Crawford?


Hell no, I live in NY, I get enough of him. He's good but he is not what we need.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Are these realistic off season plans?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Some are some aren't lol.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Oh what about Iverson. The 76ers must be willing to trade him by now. We have pieces that they might like.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



The Future7 said:


> We need a machine to ref our games. One that provides 100% accuracy on all calls.


Not really, do you really want tiocky tack fouls in the 4th with the game tied and 10 secs left on the clock? Let em play.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Nah we could just turn them off with 10 secs left lol.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

I say we play streetball rules. Call your own foul. 

I know that Wade wouldn't have called a foul for himself on most of the ones the refs gave him.


Back to the topic.... KG?
I know it's impossible. But KG bangin down low and Dirk working the outside/high post would be just sick. I can dream.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Richard Jefferson would be perfect for your team. Wanna trade?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Paul Pierce, Iverson, and KG are all attainable IMO. I think we can get one of them. To get KG, we would have to give up way too much though. Howard, Terry and Daniels would be in any trade involving KG. Minny is not trading him though. I know they wont.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



Jizzy said:


> Richard Jefferson would be perfect for your team. Wanna trade?


Depends on who you want. We're only doing a one for one trade for him. Yall cant have two people lol.
Dirk is untouchable. But you guys could grope Stack if you want.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

How bout DA and our equipment manager for R.Jefferson. 

Straight up, no questions asked. Our equipment manager can stack those balls on the rack like it's nobodys buisness. He would be a great fit in NJ.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



TX_MAVFAN said:


> How bout DA and our equipment manager for R.Jefferson.
> 
> Straight up, no questions asked. Our equipment manager can stack those balls on the rack like it's nobodys buisness. He would be a great fit in NJ.


Alright, I think we can throw in couple of those moppers during game. In case you haven't noticed, we have some of the best moppers in the league. If the players have a single drop of sweat on the floor, they are all over it... I guess the binoculars they use really help.

Yes, they would be great fit for your organization as well.

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

^^ Lol


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Im going to watch the Tour de no lance i mean France!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



TX_MAVFAN said:


> How bout DA and our equipment manager for R.Jefferson.
> 
> Straight up, no questions asked. Our equipment manager can stack those balls on the rack like it's nobodys buisness. He would be a great fit in NJ.




We have to do a better job of stacking our balls.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Sign Wright, Lorenzen with part of the MLE, we're looking for a low post guy, he might be it


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

I never thought of that, though dont you think he would want money right now?


And why no comments on me talking about signing Jared Jeffries?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*



TX_MAVFAN said:


> I say we play streetball rules. Call your own foul.
> 
> I know that Wade wouldn't have called a foul for himself on most of the ones the refs gave him.
> 
> ...


 Not gonna happen, the number 1 target doesnt even have a 10% chance of landing him, how would we?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Chris Bosh?
Dallas native. Long player with good low post game........


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



TX_MAVFAN said:


> Chris Bosh?
> Dallas native. Long player with good low post game........


You think Colangelo would let him go? ummmm.........


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

I can dream.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



TX_MAVFAN said:


> I can dream.....


How's that NBA Championship Ring looking on your finger? :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*



edwardcyh said:


> How's that NBA Championship Ring looking on your finger? :biggrin:


It's a beauty!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*



TX_MAVFAN said:


> Chris Bosh?
> Dallas native. Long player with good low post game........


 He went to the highschool I'm going to in 2 years, his jersey is retired up there


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Well it looks like Bosh is on the trading block in Toronto, I think they are just getting rid of space for a few big FA's next year

Anyway of him coming in the package?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



Saint Baller said:


> Well it looks like Bosh is on the trading block in Toronto, I think they are just getting rid of space for a few big FA's next year
> 
> Anyway of him coming in the package?


WTF, Bosh is really on the block. Are they crazy.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

They are dumping Salary

Mike James is worth 10 mill over 2 years left

CB4 is worth close to 15 mill over 3 seasons

I think they are planning on getting a really big FA in the next off-season


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*



The Future7 said:


> WTF, Bosh is really on the block. Are they crazy.


Kinda why I brought it up. Not sure why they want to move him though, the guy has major star potential.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Salary dude, they are completely re-building and I mean COMPLETELY


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Read this on another board



> Ok, here is my option A, since Dal, Serious and others have come out with there ideal situations for the offseason. First, I don't like Terry. I think he could be the most overrated player in the entire league. He gets a ton of open shots and doesn't create anything for his teammates. Also is the worst defender we have and I have no idea how Avery can get on other players about their defense.
> 
> Now, the idea of this trade is to get value for Terry w/o him leaving like Nash did. The trade is Larry Hughes for Terry. Just match Larry's contract and if must, give them the #28 pick.
> Once the trade is made, Sign Sam Cassell or Mike James to be the starting pg or backup to Devin.
> ...


Guys kinda dumb but kinda smart, what you think? Terry is one helluva player and so is Hughes but would cleaveland give Hughes up?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Seems Toronto has been rebuilding since they came into the league. They were never completely built to start with so I don't know if rebuilding is the correct term.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

When they had VC they had some good season going into the playoffs but other than that your right


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Also on the Terry for Hughes thing above, I forgot to say I'd hate it if it happend lol


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*



Saint Baller said:


> Also on the Terry for Hughes thing above, I forgot to say I'd hate it if it happend lol


Ditto.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Someone elses thoughts



> Plan as a "whole" and don't do it if you can't do it all.
> 
> Trade Dampier/Marshall to Memphis for Battier/SNT Bobby Jackson
> 
> ...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Holy hell! Look at what this dude thinks we might do!



> Dallas Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> Jerry Stackhouse
> ...


God damn that would be crazy, KG Dirk and AI but our younger players are out


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



Saint Baller said:


> Holy hell! Look at what this dude thinks we might do!
> 
> 
> 
> God damn that would be crazy, KG Dirk and AI but our younger players are out


WTF people have big Dreams.
If we had AI with KG and Dirk, we would win all the time. that would be unstoppable. Who cares if lose young players with that lineup lol


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



Saint Baller said:


> Well it looks like Bosh is on the trading block in Toronto, I think they are just getting rid of space for a few big FA's next year
> 
> Anyway of him coming in the package?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Offseason plans*

ESPN.com has compiled the list of free agents and potential free agents

Players can sign contracts starting on July 12. 

P: Player Option, 
T: Team Option 

*Bolded denotes who I'd like us to go after *

ATL 
RFA: Anthony Grundy, Royal Ivey (T), Donta Smith (T) 
FA: *Al Harrington *

BOS 
FA: Michael Olowokandi 

CHA 
RFA: Kevin Burleson, Melvin Ely, *Bernard Robinson *
FA: Lonny Baxter, Jumaine Jones, Jake Voskuhl 

CHI 
RFA: *Luke Schenscher, Darius Songaila* (P) 
FA: Malik Allen (T), Randy Livingston, Jannero Pargo, Eric Piatkowski 

CLE 
RFA: Drew Gooden 
FA: Alan Henderson, *Ronald "Flip" Murray* 

DAL 
RFA*: DJ Mbenga* 
FA: *Darrell Armstrong, Jason Terry,* Keith Van Horn 
(They forgot Adrian Griffin?)

DEN 
RFA: Francisco Elson, Nenê 
FA: Greg Buckner (P), Howard Eisley, *Reggie Evans, DerMarr Johnson*, Ruben Patterson (ETO) 

DET 
RFA: Alex Acker, Amir Johnson (T) 
FA: Kelvin Cato, Tony Delk (P), Lindsey Hunter, *Ben Wallace *

GSW 
FA: Calbert Cheaney 

HOU 
RFA: Keith Bogans, Maciej Lampe (T) 
FA: Ryan Bowen (P), Rick Brunson, Richie Frahm, David Wesley 

IND 
RFA: Fred Jones 
FA: Eddie Gill, Scot Pollard, Peja Stojakovic (ETO) 

LAC 
RFA: Boniface N'Dong 
FA: Vin Baker, *Sam Cassell *(if we dont get Terry back)Walter McCarty, Vladimir Radmanovic 

LAL 
RFA: Devin Green 
FA: Devean George, Jim Jackson 

MEM 
RFA: Antonio Burks 
FA: Chucky Atkins, Bobby Jackson, *Lorenzen Wright *

MIA 
FA: Derek Anderson (P), Shandon Anderson, *Alonzo Mourning*, Gary Payton, *James Posey (P) *

MIL 
RFA: Jiri Welsch 
FA: Reece Gaines, Ervin Johnson, Jermaine Jackson, Toni Kukoc 

MIN 
RFA: Ronald Dupree, Justin Reed, Bracey Wright (T) 
FA: Marcus Banks, Anthony Carter 

NJN 
RFA: Derrick Zimmerman 
FA: Lamond Murray, Cliff Robinson (T), John Thomas, Jacque Vaughn 

OKC 
FA: Rasual Butler, *Speedy Claxton*, Marcus Fizer, Marc Jackson (ETO), Aaron Williams 

NYK 
RFA: *Jackie Butler *
FA: Maurice Taylor (ETO), Qyntel Woods 

ORL 
RFA: *Trevor Ariza*, Mario Kasun 
FA: Stacey Augmon, Bo Outlaw, DeShawn Stevenson 

PHI 
RFA: Willie Green, Shavlik Randolph, John Salmons 
FA: Matt Barnes, Michael Bradley, Chris Webber (ETO) 

PHX 
RFA: Dijon Thompson (T) 
FA: Brian Grant (P), Eddie House (P), Tim Thomas 

POR 
FA: Voshon Lenard, Joel Przybilla 

SAC 
FA: Jason Hart (P), Jamal Sampson, *Bonzi Wells, *Corliss Williamson (ETO) 

SAN 
FA: Sean Marks, Nazr Mohammed, Nick Van Exel 

SEA 
RFA: Chris Wilcox 
FA: *Mikki Moore* (P), Mike Wilks 

TOR 
FA: Mike James (P), Darrick Martin, Alvin Williams (ETO), Loren Woods 

UTA 
RFA: Keith McLeod (T), Andre Owens 
FA: Jarron Collins, Matt Harpring, Greg Ostertag, Milt Palacio 

WAS 
RFA: *Jared Jeffries,* Awvee Storey, Billy Thomas

Ideal offseason
- Resign Jason Terry, DJ MBenga, Adrian Griffin and hire Darrell Armstrong to coaching staff
- Sign Speedy Claxton for part of the MLE as backup to Harris/Terry
- Sign Reggie Evans
- Draft James White/Thabo Sefolosha

Alternatives
- Sign Cassell or get Mike James if Terry is too expensive
- Jackie Butler for LLE
- Draft Paul Millsap


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

The bold players look good to me, I think IF we could some how get Ben Wallace it would be amazing.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Wallace, Wells, Claxton and Jeffries are the main ones that I like.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Jared actually has chance of signing here, he knows that he's young and in a few years when Jet and Dirk are done he could be a star on this team


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

how bout this trade, I think we all win on this one


Marquis Daniels + Josh Powell + this yr's 2nd round pick/next years second round pick for JR Smith + Moochie Norris+ 1st round pick for next year.


Why?:
NO gets rid of JR who he almost traded to the Spurs for Brent Barry, Moochie Norris could become a decent 3rd string pg since DA coming back is iffy. And we need a 1st rounder for next years deep draft. Their core is already pretty solid with young guys, but atleast they get a guy who wants to play ball in Quis. If JR decides to play thats fine, but really I just want that 1st round draft pick not lottery protected


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Hmm, J.R. does want out and Byron Scott wont play him

Could work he can shoot and take it inside


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

also forgot to add this but Moochie Norris's contract ends next year, so hey if this goes down we'll be even closer to the salary cap next year


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*



Seed said:


> also forgot to add this but Moochie Norris's contract ends next year, so hey if this goes down we'll be even closer to the salary cap next year


 I dont think we'll ever get close to the salary cap lol


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

J.R. Smith ? Are you kidding me ? :evil:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*



croco said:


> J.R. Smith ? Are you kidding me ? :evil:


 I'd love him in a Mavs uniform


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



The Dynasty said:


> I'd love him in a Mavs uniform


Yeah, finally we have someone for dunkage and someone who shoots such a bad percentage that even Stack is rolling on the floor. :biggrin:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



The Dynasty said:


> Holy hell! Look at what this dude thinks we might do!
> 
> 
> 
> God damn that would be crazy, KG Dirk and AI but our younger players are out




lol i certainly hope the mavs arent that stupid.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Offseason plans*



The Dynasty said:


> Holy hell! Look at what this dude thinks we might do!
> 
> 
> 
> God damn that would be crazy, KG Dirk and AI but our younger players are out


Hm, I know he used RealGM Trade Checker to spit that out, but I'm putting in the same trade and it keeps telling me it won't work. I'm not suggesting I want the trade, I just want someone to teach me how to use that Trade Checker thing .


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



croco said:


> J.R. Smith ? Are you kidding me ? :evil:


think of it this way, while we do get JR Smith, we still have this years 1st rounder if needed for a SG plus we get a pick around the early teens for next years deep draft. so really we win. Plus our swing man rotation is stacked.

With this Terry can play the 2 more since Norris while old can still play better than DA. We also have something to draw in the crowds. After Finley's dunk contest we all need some exciting dunks here


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

We have Mark Cuban, we don't need any great dunkers :cheers:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*
Free Agency:
*Jason Terry (RFA):
DJ MBenga (RFA): 
Keith Van Horn (UFA):
Darrell Armstrong (FA):
Adrian Griffin (UFA):
Rawle Marshall (TO):
*
Draft:
*#28: Maurice Ager
#58: J.R Pinnock
*
Trades:
*Dallas Mavericks trade J.R Pinnock to the Los Angeles Lakers for Miami's 07 second round pick

*Movements
*Dallas declines to extend Assistant Coach Charlie Parkers contract. ​


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Summer League

Schedule:

**Exhibition Match One: *vs Nigeria, @ TCU's Daniel-Meyer Coliseum. July 1st, 7pm.
Maurice Ager
Pavel Podkolzin
Josh Powell
Rawle Marshall
Brad Buckman
Kevin Pittsnoggle
*
**Vegas Summer League: *July 6-13

*Rocky Mountain Revue: *July 14-21
*

**Summer Leage News
*Brad Buckman could be signing in Dallas soon for the Summer League
Rolando Blackman will coach the team in Las Vegas
Joe Prunty will coach the team in Utah (Rocky Mountain Revue)


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Should we re-sign Griffin. Ager is a defensive minded player too.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

yes ager is still a rookie so I don't think that he would over take Griffin's job before he proves anything in the NBA


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Seed said:


> yes ager is still a rookie so I don't think that he would over take Griffin's job before he proves anything in the NBA


If Griff is back. I may be a battle between Ager and Quis for the starting SG position next year.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Is Ager good enough to start. I havent seen him play much, but if he's that good, Dayum.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Well he is more of a SG than Daniels, and more offensive than Griffin. If Daniels gets traded for a backup for Dirk then I don't see why he wouldn't start


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Seed said:


> Well he is more of a SG than Daniels, and more offensive than Griffin. If Daniels gets traded for a backup for Dirk then I don't see why he wouldn't start


Come on now, a rookie starting? Dirk "He's not that good".


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

t1no said:


> Come on now, a rookie starting? Dirk "He's not that good".


Harris started his first couple of games. He struggled but he did start.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

SMDre said:


> Harris started his first couple of games. He struggled but he did start.


The Mavs expected a lot from Harris, they did a mistake starting Harris so why would they start Sager?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think Griffin should be kept for depth purposes, but I'd like to give Ager a chance to get some of his minutes. The minutes KVH and Griffin had should be split like 70/30 between Daniels and Ager, at least for this year.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

t1no said:


> Come on now, a rookie starting? Dirk "He's not that good".


like I said though unless we lose Daniels w/o getting a better SG than I don't see why he wouldn't start.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Seed said:


> like I said though unless we lose Daniels w/o getting a better SG than I don't see why he wouldn't start.


Because we still have Griffin.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Keep Griffin, he is solid and you need this type of players to succeed.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Griffin was a part of the most successful lineup for us, according to 82games. He was a part of that 13-game win streak. Diop - Griff - Terry - Dirk - Howard.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Quick question:

Do you guys want to switch out stickies?

There is a stickied thread "Offseason plans" that has 78 posts, and this one seems very close in topic. I can either 1) merge them, 2) unsticky that thread and sticky this one, or 3) leave everytihing as is.

Let me know.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Probably should just Merge them and make this one the title.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Probably should just Merge them and make this one the title.


 :cheers:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The only reason I made this one was so people could see all of our moves, and not have venture through a bunch of posts..

Whatever.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What do you guys think about the possibility of Mike James coming to the Mavericks? By acquiring T.J. Ford, it is clear that the Raptors have come to terms with the fact that James won't be returning next season. The biggest competition for his services would be the Rockets, but considering that Dallas made it to the Finals last season, one would think that James might be more enticed to sign with them.

It would probably be a sign-and-trade of some sort involving Marquis Daniels.

PG: Mike James...Devin Harris
SG: Jason Terry...Jerry Stackhouse...Maurice Ager
SF: Josh Howard...Adrian Griffin
PF: Dirk Nowitzki
C: Erick Dampier...DeSagana Diop

PG: T.J. Ford...Jose Calderon
SG: Marquis Daniels...P.J. Tucker
SF: Morris Peterson...Joey Graham
PF: Chris Bosh...Andrea Bargnani...Kris Humphries
C: Rasho Nesterovic


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dallas coach Avery Johnson is another big fan of James' confidence and toughness and is said to like the idea of playing James and Jason Terry together. Potential stumbling blocks for the Mavs: James wants a five-year deal and Dallas prefers a three-year arrangement ... and the Raptors have apparently rebuffed a sign-and-trade offer from the Mavs featuring swingman Marquis Daniels.

_According to espn.com_


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I dont mind getting James as long as Ager gets minutes. I have a good feeling about Ager.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> I dont mind getting James as long as Ager gets minutes. I have a good feeling about Ager.


 As do I


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Dynasty said:


> As do I


Terry Harris Daniels Stackhouse Howard and Sager, sorry to the Mike James fans but we do not need him. I want Daniels to average 30+ minutes next year so he can get a rythm and be more consistent. Harris will also play more minutes next year since the small line up worked great in the playoffs, Harris is young so he needs minutes to gain experience and get better. Stackhouse is probably going to get less minutes next year, around 20-25 minutes so in conclusion Mike James is not needed in the Mavericks. Nobodys talks about a PF back up, we all hate KVH so we need another big body to grab rebounds and play defense (Not saying KVH did that, so don't attack me).


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Paul Milsap is a perfect forward! Or even that picknoogle dude, I dont remember his name but it was weird


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

t1no said:


> Terry Harris Daniels Stackhouse Howard and Sager, sorry to the Mike James fans but we do not need him. I want Daniels to average 30+ minutes next year so he can get a rythm and be more consistent.


Daniels only has himself and his bad luck with injuries to blame.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> Terry Harris Daniels Stackhouse Howard and Sager, sorry to the Mike James fans but we do not need him. I want Daniels to average 30+ minutes next year so he can get a rythm and be more consistent. Harris will also play more minutes next year since the small line up worked great in the playoffs, Harris is young so he needs minutes to gain experience and get better. Stackhouse is probably going to get less minutes next year, around 20-25 minutes so in conclusion Mike James is not needed in the Mavericks. Nobodys talks about a PF back up, we all hate KVH so we need another big body to grab rebounds and play defense (Not saying KVH did that, so don't attack me).


I dont think the small lineup will be AS effective next year. Teams will just crowd the basket.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Dynasty said:


> Paul Milsap is a perfect forward! Or even that picknoogle dude, I dont remember his name but it was weird


We need a veteran, someone that has experience.
SMDre - You are right but Avery always takes him out after he makes a TO, i mean come on now give the dude a break. Avery is killing his confidence but hopefully next year everything will work out or start him so other teams see how good he is then trade him.
Ven - "crowd the paint" That doesn't always work, there are ways to beat that.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Well KVH has experience (2 finals) that doesnt mean **** now does it?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Scratch what I said about Cassell not joining the Clips, he's back. Damn, I'd have loved him back in Dallas.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Dynasty said:


> Well KVH has experience (2 finals) that doesnt mean **** now does it?


That's different, KVH is a scorer and i said we need a backup PF that defends and rebounds. You think a rookie can defend top players like Tim Duncan and Kevin Garnett?? Come on now, don't make me laugh. To guard top players like that, we need someone that has experience. I would rather have a guy that can rebound and do a pretty good job defending then a guy that can score around 10 points a game and nothing else.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No man, listen experience means nothing right now, it'd help but really come on. D-Ho played great D when he was a rookie. We just need a defender and rebounder at the pf spot


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

well my move would be to sign Lorenzen Wright let him play backup to Dirk for 10-13 mins and maybe play a bit in the Center position


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Dynasty said:


> No man, listen experience means nothing right now, it'd help but really come on. D-Ho played great D when he was a rookie. We just need a defender and rebounder at the pf spot


Great D? He is not consistent with his defense and very overrated. Guarding big guys is a lot harder then you think, there is no way a rookie can defend the top PFs in the NBA. When you talk about defense, experience is everything. "We just need a defender and rebounder at the PF spot" You are right and how many rookies can do that? None.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dwight Howard DID do that, just look at his stats


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Dynasty said:


> Dwight Howard DID do that, just look at his stats


ROFL, now you are really making me laugh. There is only one Dwight Howard and he wasn't very consistent on the defensive side. Shoot we need a back up PF that will be able to guard Dwight Howard. I think Reggie Evans is the best way to go.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dynasty, just because Howard was a good rebounder does not mean his defense was great. As t1no is saying, he was very inconsistent and it was obvious (rookie mistakes)


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

t1no said:


> ROFL, now you are really making me laugh. There is only one Dwight Howard and he wasn't very consistent on the defensive side. Shoot we need a back up PF that will be able to guard Dwight Howard. I think Reggie Evans is the best way to go.


_ocky Mountain News - _With Denver focusing on negotiations with restricted free agent Nene, the Nuggets may lose power forward Reggie Evans to free agency, according to the Rocky Mountain News. 

"Nene is ahead of him," coach George Karl said when asked about Evans. He put Francisco Elson in a similar category, but then added that both "could be in our plans." 

Elson has a better chance of staying than Evans. Because he is restricted, the Nuggets can match any offer and they can exceed the salary cap to sign him. The Nuggets would have to use part or all of their midlevel exception to retain Evans. 

An individual close to Evans said he is considering signing with New York, Memphis, the Clippers and Minnesota.

off RealGM


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

EDIT: never mind lol


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I still cant believe Denver gave Nene a 6yr/60mil deal. Only 20 million less than Melo.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> I still cant believe Denver gave Nene a 6yr/60mil deal. Only 20 million less than Melo.


 And the funnier part is that Elson has more of a chance staying in Denver than Patterson


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Quisy to Indy for Austin Croshere


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

OMG, I always though Croshere and KVH were one in the same. WTF. If Quis becomes a star, I will be pissed.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im heartbroken. I love Marquis way to much to see him go. He was the one player who actually gave us a chance to win game 6.  Even if he is a very streaky player, I still love him


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

lol Jet, do you like his game or his looks?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Thats a good question... I dont know how to answer it either. Im undecided.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lmfao


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> lol Jet, do you like his game or his looks?


I don't like anything about him.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> OMG, I always though Croshere and KVH were one in the same. WTF. If Quis becomes a star, I will be pissed.


He'll become a 2-time MVP, guaranteed


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

lol STOP dont say that.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

And I don't mean 2-time MVP in a couple of years, either, I mean this coming season and the next. In fact, he may get so many votes that he may get two MVPs in the same season.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> OMG, I always though Croshere and KVH were one in the same. WTF. If Quis becomes a star, I will be pissed.


I won't because he would never get any playing time here. So this move may be good for Quis. But in the fast pace life fo the NBA a player can get paid before he really does anything. I think that is what happend to Quis.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

SMDre said:


> I won't because he would never get any playing time here. So this move may be good for Quis. But in the fast pace life fo the NBA a player can get paid before he really does anything. I think that is what happend to Quis.


 He got paid because we didn't want to let him go, but then Josh stepped up so big, and we have Stack, it made Daniels expendable. 

I like him, but always thought he should get traded (I would've liked more than this) if we aren't going to use him.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> He got paid because we didn't want to let him go, but then Josh stepped up so big, and we have Stack, it made Daniels expendable.
> 
> I like him, but always thought he should get traded (I would've liked more than this) if we aren't going to use him.


Yeah... we dont want him to waste his career sitting on the bench. I agree with this post, but I just dont want to see him go..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> lol Jet, do you like his game or his looks?


Is any Mavs fan on this board that didn't like his looks ?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Denver Post - _Greg Buckner has Dallas, Miami, as well as Denver, among seven teams courting him, according to Steve Kauffman, agent for Nuggets free-agent guard.
> 
> Buckner found himself in a similar situation last summer.


Would be alright


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Clipps are still shopping Maggette, I want him


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He is a defensive beast, he is the stats defensive player I'd love for us to get. Plus he has played here before

*ON BUCKNER*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

They would want too much for Maggette.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No not really, they are just wanting him out.

I say we should send in a few of our expiring contracts for him. That way the Clipps get money for a few years later and we get a player who is capable of putting up 20 ppg as a second 3rd or 4th option


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Even though they want him out, they would still want equal value. They would ask for Howard most likely and we would not give him up.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Editted.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> The agent for 6-8 forward Darius Songaila said the Mavericks also have talked with his client. Songaila averaged 9.2 points and 4.0 rebounds for Chicago last season, but the Mavericks' interest may be tempered after acquiring Austin Croshere in a trade from Indiana for Marquis Daniels. Songaila and Josh Howard were teammates at Wake Forest.


..


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Songaila isnt a bad pick up.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*



M F F L said:


> Sign and Trade KVH in a package deal with Seattle for Ray Allen some how


:rofl:



> it works out for both teams,


:rotf:


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

heard that we are getting buckner


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Offseason plans*



Seed said:


> heard that we are getting buckner





> We are finalizing a deal to bring Greg Buckner back to Dallas where it all began. Donnie says they intend to keep Griff as well and will find a 3rd PG to solidify the roster. Keith Van Horn is still a possible sign and trade option he said as well - "we feel a lot better now than we did a few days ago" was his response to that question. Other stations are reporting we already agreed with Buckner, we are just finalizing years and money


According to someone on DB.com


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

actually I heard this on the radio


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Offseason plans*

Why would we want Griff and Buckner at the same time. I never liked Griff and he is slow as hell.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm too young to remember anything about Buckner, and frankly, looking at his stats...why do we want him?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Same reason we had Griffin. Stats are not everything


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Well, Griffin is supposedly signing with Chicago, so I'm very happy he wont be back.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Mavs' Griffin going to the Bulls*

By TIM MacMAHON / The Dallas Morning News



One core player won't be back to try to help the Mavericks return to the NBA Finals. 

Free-agent swingman Adrian Griffin has agreed to a three-year contract with the Chicago Bulls, his agent said Sunday. 

Agent Tony Dutt said the Mavericks offered a two-year deal at a competitive salary. Dutt declined to reveal financial terms of the Bulls' contract or Mavericks' offer. 

"He had such a respect for Avery [Johnson] and the Mavericks organization," said Dutt, who represented Johnson during the Mavericks coach's playing career. "With that being said, players at the end of the day have to go with their gut." 

Griffin, who also played for the Mavericks from 2001-03, did not return phone messages. Mavericks president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson declined to comment until Griffin's deal becomes official. 

Griffin, 32, played a valuable role for the Mavericks after sitting out the first month of the season while waiting on a team to offer him a contract. He started 45 games during the regular season, averaging 4.6 points and 4.4 rebounds and doing a lot of dirty work. 

Griffin's playing time was reduced during the playoffs, when Devin Harris replaced him in the starting lineup for the majority of the games. 

The Mavericks' signing of Greg Buckner last week might have impacted Griffin's decision. Buckner and Griffin are similar players, but Buckner is younger, more athletic and a better perimeter shooter. Griffin also would have competed with first-round pick Maurice Ager for minutes with the Mavericks. 

However, Nelson said after Buckner's signing that the Mavericks remained optimistic about re-signing Griffin. Nelson cited a desire to load the roster with excellent defenders. 

Dutt said Milwaukee, Washington and Sacramento also showed serious interest in Griffin. The 6-5, 230-pound swingman opted to return to the Bulls, whom he played for in 2004-05.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Dutt said *Milwaukee, Washington and Sacramento also showed serious interest in Griffin*. The 6-5, 230-pound swingman opted to return to the Bulls, whom he played for in 2004-05.


A little no-namer like Griffin finally got respect after playing under A.J. 

I can't believe there are so many teams pursuing him.

:cheers:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Griffin is fair I guess, I'm surprised people are so shocked by him though, I think he was better the last go around with us, and he went to Chi, and didn't do too much. I hope he doesn't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Griffin is fair I guess, I'm surprised people are so shocked by him though, I think he was better the last go around with us, and he went to Chi, and didn't do too much. I hope he doesn't make the same mistake twice.


Maybe he'll get waived again and end up back in Dallas to be a dominant defender?

LOL


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey saw on dallasbasketball that Anthony Johnson for DA is official


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am unsticking this thread due to lack of interest.

Well, actually because we have been creating new threads for different offseason movements, and also that there are simply too many stickied threads.

:cheers:


----------

